# um..wtf is this!!



## Solaris17 (Nov 13, 2005)

well u see in my sig is how ati tool used to boot now it boots with like an extra 5" and new things options etc...what the $%#?

please clearify what this stuff is....thank you


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 13, 2005)

ive booted it up several times now and it never came back...


----------



## infrared (Nov 13, 2005)

LOL, that's crazy!!! look at the clock speeds!  

I've never seen anything like this before, maybe it was an error during download, anythign like that to screw up the coding.

Try downloading it agian and reinstalling it.

That's some funny s*** tho


----------



## Keiki (Nov 13, 2005)

Wow... same thing happened to me and I also have a 9800 pro... just that mine is an AIW


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 14, 2005)

I've had that happen as well; more than once.  It must be something new that is supposed to be disabled, but somehow doesn't get disabled sometimes.


----------



## infrared (Nov 14, 2005)

I guess we're just waiting for w1zzard's thoughts on this one!


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks like it confused it with an Nvidia card, nice to see what it looks like with 2D 3D profiles looks like without having an Nvidia card


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 14, 2005)

ya id like to hear what w1zzard says as well.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow. That looks exactly like the NVidia setup.  I wonder what caused it?  The program must be  confused; maybe a corrupted registry key? Hmm.


----------



## DR.Death (Nov 14, 2005)

it might be a bug in the bata witch is just coming around on the forms i still have yet for it to happen too me


----------



## jjcom (Nov 19, 2005)

I had that happen once...just exited out and restarted and it hasn't come back. Not really sure what caused it


----------

